# fibafuse with "hot mud" or "all purpose compound"



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey all you mudslingers i am from aus and pretty much everything is done with time setting mud or from what i hear you americanos call "hot mud" i have tranfered to the fibafuse wagon it is a great product i just cant find anything online weather it works better with hot mud or all purpose pre mixed compounds i havent tried it with pre mix compound and dont have any jobs i can just have a play with as my business names relies on my quality would love to hear 1... how is it with pre mix compounds as i am over time setting mud 2....any problems with pre mix compounds and fibafuse thanks guys


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello, No probs at all with either hotmud or air dry mud, Many guys here on this site have been using it from the start including myself although took me a while to start using it in corners..........Which I do now with airdry mud.

Depending on job size I might hotmud the flats if its winter or a small job or bigger jobs in summer airdry it all, As I said, No issue either way so get into it, Much easier and has a few advantages over paper for sure.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah i am over pre filling gaps in internals anything bigger then 3mm and over getting bubbles if you dont loving the less prep work just need to try it on angles now using my roller and flusher


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Aaron, I have used it with CSR Easy flow, Boral redi base and Knauf masta tape. All are air drying muds and have had zero problems with all three. Make sure you keep your mud fairly wet, that will allow you to bed the fuse in without pushing to hard and risking damage to it. All three of them run through the zooka with fuse really well.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Fibafuse sucked for me. Will never use the product again. Absolutely no customer support if the product fails and it failed.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

taper71 said:


> Fibafuse sucked for me. Will never use the product again. Absolutely no customer support if the product fails and it failed.


I feel you pain...and right with you!!!
just get rid of that dame crease. and I think I know why it peaks now.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> I feel you pain...and right with you!!!
> just get rid of that dame crease. and I think I know why it peaks now.


Yep, crease and lw board.


----------



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

icerock drywall said:


> I feel you pain...and right with you!!!
> just get rid of that dame crease. and I think I know why it peaks now.


SOME SAY amazing product... would never use anothing else.. then some guys say it sucks and dont like it. what a confusing site , i dont know wether to try


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

shack said:


> SOME SAY amazing product... would never use anothing else.. then some guys say it sucks and dont like it. what a confusing site , i dont know wether to try


I used it for years, loved it. Then started having problems with it and THAT sucked. What caused the problems???


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

shack said:


> SOME SAY amazing product... would never use anothing else.. then some guys say it sucks and dont like it. what a confusing site , i dont know wether to try


The majority says its great, Only a few say other wise , Just do it :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

taper71 said:


> Fibafuse sucked for me. Will never use the product again. Absolutely no customer support if the product fails and it failed.


 
There is no customer support anyway no matter what you use or do, If something goes wrong they wont pay you or anyone else to fix, They wont even come for a look, They have all the reasons why its your fault and even if by some miracle manufactures even acknowledge you exist anyway, They wont do a thing about it.

What problems did you have, If you share im sure we all could work it out.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I can only say how great it is on butts and flats i found when i first used it was terrible but i mixed mud way to thick and it peaked if you maked it like soup which i run through my banjo its amazing you cant be rough and weaken the integrity of it try it mate its great if you treat it like a baby nice and gentle


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

It wont allow you to tape gaps, They still need prefilled, Don't over wipe and get your mud mix right, Only swipe once or twice in corners and it all sits nice and flat, Ive never had any peaking, It will still fail on loose board or butts, Its not a miracle tape but its advantages over handling, not swelling, drying, sanding etc etc fair out weigh papertape for me, Just the fact it does not trap damp mud behind it like paper does is a huge bonus.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Agree with caz completely. You must prefill. However some off this lw board will rip the seams apart with the delayed shrinkage- not all the time but it does happen.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

shack said:


> SOME SAY amazing product... would never use anothing else.. then some guys say it sucks and dont like it. what a confusing site , i dont know wether to try


Have you ever heard anyone say ..Paper sucks !! I'll never use It again!!! ??? :whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Have you ever heard anyone say ..Paper sucks !! I'll never use It again!!! ??? :whistling2:


I said that. And now I'm back. Still sucks but works, or hides **** better.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> I said that. And now I'm back. Still sucks but works, or hides **** better.


If It isn't broke ! :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If it is proven that it fails they will give you a replacement role of Fiba fuse.:furious:
http://www.certainteed.com/products...eads---tapes/joint-reinforcement-tapes/346264


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

The ones that do have problems with it I'm guessing it must be mud related, if it's not thin enough then it's not going bleed through the tape enough for it to get it's strength.
I started using it mid 2009 so nearly 6 years without problems is good enough for me, one thing I noticed better than paper is the wee short horizontal butts at the top of doors, occasional crack with paper but never with fibafuse. 
I use hot mud on seams and A/P in corners and god I love the wide roll for large patch ups :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I haven't had any problems since I worked out the mud consistently, but I do find it a real cop out from certainteed (saint gobain) when they say if it fails it is not our problem. 
One of our main manufacturers over here CSR has a guarantee that they stand by. And yes I have seen it in action. If you do everything according to code they have your back 100%.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> If it is proven that it fails they will give you a replacement role of Fiba fuse.:furious:
> http://www.certainteed.com/products...eads---tapes/joint-reinforcement-tapes/346264


Hey Gaz have a look at that link u posted again!
For the love of me I can't see no crease!!:blink:
Cause sure as a cat lick's it's butt if I posted a pic the same u would c the crease part no probs!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You are right Van, I didn't notice that. Did you click on the warranty link? Blows me away.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> You are right Van, I didn't notice that. Did you click on the warranty link? Blows me away.


No I never looked at that part!
I won't use it until they come out with the 1 in there pic!
I do use it but just for patching.
Just looked at it, And I'm sure it would b nice to dig out all the tapes and start again!(With a free roll)


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

cazna said:


> There is no customer support anyway no matter what you use or do, If something goes wrong they wont pay you or anyone else to fix, They wont even come for a look, They have all the reasons why its your fault and even if by some miracle manufactures even acknowledge you exist anyway, They wont do a thing about it.
> 
> What problems did you have, If you share im sure we all could work it out.


Thanks Caz. I already talked at length about it. Bottom line is I fixed all the peaking on my dime. If I'm going to spend double the amount of money on a product it better not fail. I better not have to be in constant be careful mode. I need to work fast and not come back to fix after I'm done. I also need to be able to speak to a rep and find out what the problem is, not on a forum of a handful of people who do not represent the whole of the drywall workers of country of their origin. Bottom line is it failed for me period, 3 times and cost me a lot of money. Their product in my opinion is garbage, the peaking even occurred on the little tapes by the door jambs and I pre-fill everything:furious:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

taper71 said:


> Thanks Caz. I already talked at length about it. Bottom line is I fixed all the peaking on my dime. If I'm going to spend double the amount of money on a product it better not fail. I better not have to be in constant be careful mode. I need to work fast and not come back to fix after I'm done. I also need to be able to speak to a rep and find out what the problem is, not on a forum of a handful of people who do not represent the whole of the drywall workers of country of their origin. Bottom line is it failed for me period, 3 times and cost me a lot of money. Their product in my opinion is garbage, the peaking even occurred on the little tapes by the door jambs and I pre-fill everything:furious:


Those are some of the same problems I've had. I'm convinced the cause is the lightweight board shrinking and swelling. Good luck on getting anyone's attention on that though.

Note: I started using it in 2011. Did many houses with no problem. Lw became mainstream here about two years ago.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

post it here https://www.facebook.com/fibafuse


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Those are some of the same problems I've had. I'm convinced the cause is the lightweight board shrinking and swelling. Good luck on getting anyone's attention on that though.
> 
> Note: I started using it in 2011. Did many houses with no problem. Lw became mainstream here about two years ago.


I've only used the FF On patches [bastard butts] Cracked all to hell! 

My fault? Maybe. [?] I do know my paper would have saved me the trouble of trying to explain that I was using a new product that some said was better than paper tape !:whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've used it with no issues, other than the initial learning curve. For taping, it really likes taper mud.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I really like how easy it is to pick a 3-way with it. Swipe, swipe, swipe.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

This was taped and packed on the same day


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive been doing fuse on the flats and paper for corners for a while, No issues but one job about 4 feet of conertape on the ceiling to wall area in a store room area failed, It was papaertape and only the ceiling side, It split, As in almost the whole run ceiling side only separated, I got called back a month after it was all finished, I cant explain it, I thought ok must not be enough mud behind it but there was plenty of mud there, The mud just let go of the papertape, So I peeled it back and mixed up some more hotmud with added pva and used that in there and pushed it back and recoated etc but then I had to paint the ceiling and touch up the wall as well.......all for free.

Ive got no idea what happened, It was a big job, Followed on behind and even bigger job, Same mud, same system so that's it for me, Been using fuse in corners and its going great, That wont split away, And its drys a lot faster in corners than paper, Sits better, Does not swell, sands if needed.

Feel free to tell me why the paper split away because I cant explain it??


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

All i know is it uses less mud aswell using paper through the homax banjo i had to set it to #4 for a nice roll and flush and using fibafuse a #3 provides nice roll and flush as the mud seeps through i am noticing that this is a deffinate learning curve products as i stuffed joins using mud thick causing peake once and then weakening the tape by pushing to hard...u only push to seap the mud through
but if u mix thin mud....use a banjo or bazooka with a flusher system it is great and not only great your not rolling so hard u literally put the roller on the corner and move up and down no force i am in love with the product


----------

